# [SOLVED] Nfs world stucks at loading screen



## prateekrb (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey guys i have recently downloaded the game nfs world which is a multiplaye game but when i click on play it starts ans the sipnner rotates displaying loading but after few seconds the spinner stucks and loading also stops.Please tell me what i should do to fix this problem.

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Nfs world stucks at loading screen*

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Do you already have an account with EA? Also, did you download the game from the EA website or was it from another website?


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello,
Did you check if the servers were available at the time you tried to load the game? Sometimes EA can take them offline for maintenance or patch/update releases, resulting in a failure to connect. Since the game revolves completely around online play, they most probably will block startup as well. Also, please post your system specs so we can further try to diagnose the issue.


----------



## prateekrb (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Nfs world stucks at loading screen*

i have copied some of it frm the dvd and rest from website .should i download whole think from the website


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Nfs world stucks at loading screen*

Since the game can be downloaded free from EA's website, I'm not sure what you mean by it being copied from a DVD. If you are still experiencing this problem, I would suggest uninstalling it and then installing it from the EA website.


----------



## prateekrb (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Nfs world stucks at loading screen*

Thanks guys i have downloaded from website and it is running very nicely thanyou you solved my problem!!!!!!!!!!! :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:


----------

